# TT Blog - Post 3 - The Road to Recovery



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

PsyberVW said:


> *The Road to Recovery*
> About a year ago, I landed a project in the Bay Area. I found that I preferred driving instead of flying due to the convenience -- no airport security, freedom to drive around after work hours, could bring along things like razors and toothpaste that are banned from my carry-ons. Extra pairs of shoes, several laptops and equipment.. To top it off, I get reimbursed for mileage at the gov't rate: $.55/mile.
> 
> What a great opportunity to use the TT! It's small enough to be convenient in the Bay Area, but big enough to be comfortable on the long highway jaunt. Fun in the mountain passes, with twisty roads and steep inclines. Yay!
> ...


----------

